# Thanks, mods!



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I just wanna say thanks to the mods for staying involved and taking care of these "weird" threads that have been popping up recently. You guys rock! Now let's see a seperate 'Z31 section', huh?


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm up for the seperate Z31 section


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nissan300zxmike said:


> I'm up for the seperate Z31 section


You guys ask for it you got it..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

These guys really need to buy riced out Honda's..I've never seen Nissan guys act like this... We used to be a step up.. I guess the shallow end of the gene pool has finally reached the Nissan community...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You're welcome!!


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I go to www.celicasupra.com because I also have a 1985 P-type Supra and NO ONE there acts like some of the guys from this site and z31.com do. Everyone there (from what I've read) is respectable and most of the threads contain NO flaming or bashing of any sort. Aside from people telling others to use the search button instead of asking (understandable), most everyone there is willing to help and provide useful answers to your questions. It's very rare that I read a thread on that site in which one person calls another person "stupid" or anything else demeaning. It's really nice to go to a site and read information that is useful and not have to filter through all the childish rants and raves and name calling. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with this site, it's just the people that use it. 



myoung said:


> These guys really need to buy riced out Honda's..I've never seen Nissan guys act like this... We used to be a step up.. I guess the shallow end of the gene pool has finally reached the Nissan community...


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I joined almost a year ago and have kept pretty much out of all this. To be honest, im really suprised by this entire thing. Once apon a time people helped out around here, Zen and Zbum didnt fight as much, and there was a wealth of information to be found. Only recently did it start being less productive. 

Basically, dont let a few screwoffs represent this entire group. :cheers:


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I'm hoping a lot of the screw-offs are out of here. Maybe this forum can make a change...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nissandrew said:


> Well, I'm hoping a lot of the screw-offs are out of here. Maybe this forum can make a change...


We won't change... those that want to change it into a playground for the morons will be banned on first post from now on,, no second chances


----------

